# Marlin .22 advice (7000)



## Browning (Jan 25, 2005)

I want to buy a new Marlin semi auto Model 7000. Is this a good rifle? I need advice on how it shoots at 50 yards, how it feeds and with what ammo. Just simply share everything you know about this gun with me. Thanks in advance for any help, Browning


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Wasn't familiar with the gun, did a little research and was impressed with the price for a semi-auto .22 with a 10 shot clip, monte carlo stock, heavy barrel, scope rings and mounts. $185 plus shipping & FFL.


----------

